# Meetings > Ομάδες Εργασίας >  Ανάπτυξη λογισμικού ala SourceForge

## acoul

Χθές στο καφέ Αμπελοκήπων μαζί με τον καφέ ήρθε η κουβέντα στην ανάπτυξη λογισμικού και η δουλειά που γίνεται αυτή την εποχή από winner, paravoid και άλλους underground - low-profile developers. Στα πλαισια της ανάπτυξης κώδικα, η ιδέα για ένα σύστημα βασισμένο σε subversion/track ώστε να οργανώνει καλύτερα τις όποιες προσπάθειες ανάπτυξης κώδικα δεν είναι καθόλου άσχημη. Το ενδιαφέρον μου έχει να κάνει με νέους wifi drivers για linux main distros αλλά και για embeded hardware wrap/soekris, asus, netgear λύσεις με OpenWrt, Voyage linux, Netgear linux κλπ.

Τα παραπάνω έχουν σαν στόχο την εκπαίδευση - γνώση σε θέματα ανάπτυξης λογισμικού με σκοπό την δημιουργία ομάδων εργασίας ala SourceForge που θα βοηθήσουν στην πιο σωστή και γρήγορη ανάπτυξη του AWMN δικτύου.

food for thought!

----------


## paravoid

> food for thought!


Από ιδέες είμαστε τίγκα.
Η συγκεκριμένη δε, κυκλοφορεί εδώ και πάρα πολύ καιρό.

AWMN (και όχι μόνο) = Αν θες να γίνει κάτι, κάθεσαι και το κάνεις. Αν είναι καλό/χρήσιμο θα ακολουθήσουν και οι υπόλοιποι (για χρήστες μιλάω, για developers δύσκολο).

----------

